# Diabetics warned to get eyes tested



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

Half a million people with diabetes in England are at risk of blindness because they do not get proper checks, a charity has warned.

Retinal screening, which is carried out annually, tests for eye disease in diabetics known as diabetic retinopathy.

Diabetic retinopathy is the leading cause of blindness among the country's working-age population. While the number of people at risk of blindness has dropped from around three-quarters of a million in 2008, the charity Diabetes UK says people are still not getting proper checks.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...rXBzIvDO-wVKIWC_w?docId=N0244581315393717382A


----------

